# Hairdryers?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

I know you have been asked this before but how can I use a hairdryer on sites without tripping out the electrics in the van or the hook up? I did try one that you can use plugged into the lighter socket when the engine is running but that was useless! On behalf of myself and my mum Thanks in advance 
Nichola


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hairdryer*

Hi

This depends upon....

1) How much power the hairdryer uses?

2) The maximumk number of amps the hook up post is delivering?

3) What else is usung electric in your van?

So for instance, a 1000 watt hairdryer is approx 4.5 amps, so with nothing else electrical in use in the van, this would be ok on an overseas hook uup post with a 6 amp connection. A 2000 watt hair dryer would however trip the same post (hopefully)

Russell


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Use an invertor. That way you pull a high load for a short duration from the battery which is then charged slowly from the hook up.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We bought an inverter and a 600watt travel hairdrier, that works for me.

Jan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Must admit I have only once tripped the electrics with the hair dryer. It was in Amboise early last May. We had the fridge, TV (for the radio in the morning), and 800w halogen heater on and then I decided to dry my hair  

What ever you do, don't get one of those 12v things. Couldn't dry my fringe, never mind a whole head of hair!

Good luck with it.

Sue


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

baldybazza said:


> We bought an inverter and a 600watt travel hairdrier, that works for me.
> 
> Jan


600 Watts equals 50 amps. I hope inexperienced users will not try and draw these types of currents from the standard van wiring.

If they do hopefully the fuses will blow before everything burns out.

Serious equipment like 600 inverters need to be powered directly from the battery.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sue

Get a short back and sides then you won't need a hairdryer.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

baldybazza said:


> We bought an inverter and a 600watt travel hairdrier, that works for me.
> 
> Jan


Ditto. Excellent compromise.

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi oldun - cos I'm female and couldn't possibly comment on whether I am contrary or not :wink: I am actually growing my hair so I don't have to spend time styling it with the hairdryer. I'm just relying on the warm dry weather I am expecting in France next year  

Sue


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

do what the people who are camping do take the hairdryer to the shower block and dry your hair there bet their fuses dont blow


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Jefffromtarn said:


> do what the people who are camping do take the hairdryer to the shower block and dry your hair there bet their fuses dont blow


Not many shower blocks on aires or farm sites

Jan


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Primus used to make a parafin powered rapid hair dryer, you had to start it on meths and pump it up to a good pressure. Carefull you don,t hold it too close though! There was also a Petrol powered version used by the electricity board that did not need pumping.

C.


----------

